# Food Safety News - 02/03/2022 Willie Nelson’s Farm Aid endorses reinstatement of mandatory COOL for beef



## daveomak.fs (Feb 3, 2022)

*Willie Nelson’s Farm Aid endorses reinstatement of mandatory COOL for beef*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 03, 2022 12:05 am
If you’ve attended a concert or contributed money to Farm Aid, chances are you’ve received a pitch in the past week to reinstate Mandatory Country of Origin Labeling for beef. Farm Aid, led by the legendary Willie Nelson, supports the American Beef Labeling Act (S.2716) to reinstate beef’s Mandatory Country of Origin Labeling (M-COOL). Farm Aid... Continue Reading


*Audit calls for change to food safety system in Poland*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 03, 2022 12:03 am
The food safety control system in Poland “leaves much to be desired,” according to the country’s Supreme Audit Office (NIK). NIK analyzed nine of its inspections carried out in the past six years and five audits by the European Commission on food safety in Poland. It found overlapping competences between agencies and a lack of... Continue Reading


*Czech control finds non-compliant irradiation of instant soups*
By News Desk on Feb 03, 2022 12:01 am
Czech authorities have found instant noodle soups from Vietnam that were irradiated without declaring this on the packaging. The Czech Agriculture and Food Inspection Authority (SZPI) carried out an inspection to see if producers and importers provided consumers with information on food treated with ionizing radiation. Irradiation is a food decontamination technique and a 2011... Continue Reading


*Researchers look at sanitizer efficacy in apple packing line dump tanks*
By News Desk on Feb 03, 2022 12:01 am
A new research project is taking a look at the efficacy of sanitizers used in apple processing dump tanks. During processing, apples are soaked in dump tank and flume water systems. The water is commonly reused over several processing days. According to researchers, there is little data on the potential risks from apple packinghouse dump... Continue Reading


*Onion outbreak is over but FDA continues investigation; more than 1,000 sickened*
By Coral Beach on Feb 02, 2022 03:14 pm
Federal officials are continuing to investigate an outbreak of Salmonella Oranienburg infections traced to whole, fresh onions from Mexico, but the outbreak has been declared over with more than 1,000 people sickened. In an update today the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced that, as of Jan. 20, a total of 1,040 people from... Continue Reading


----------

